# Science of Music!



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I was thinking of the music production of this classical single of johannes holzel - junge roemer!






If you just listen to the music alone its incredible, i had seen this video for only once in late night MTV in 1996. Then after i came to know while listening to falco songs! I imagine giving it my music with piano casio, flute, accoustic guitar...but still i wouldn't be able to create its such finest theme quality! Its even amazing that it has beautiful continuous rhythm! It can challenge even the most modern musicians of the present day. So i think that austrian musicians production who might had created it are very talented indeed! And there is no match of it!
Only perhaps many male foreigners lack singing vocal abilities! Perhaps have no interest! Some sing in weird english pronouniciation styles. And women foreigners sing very badly, very bad concentration, emotionless!


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

bellbottom said:


> I was thinking of the music production of this classical single of johannes holzel - junge roemer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty standard stuff. Sounds terribly dated now, and certainly not an evergreen!
My main question is why on earth did you post it on a classical music forum?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Unless if they might had got their voice singing abilities from their centuries old heritage!


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

bellbottom said:


> Unless if they might had got their voice singing abilities from their centuries old heritage!


Not sure I understand what you mean.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I regard johannes holzel singing abilities as heredity classical singing....






By the way who was greta garbo?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

What do you think about my english accent singing pronounciation?






It was my childhood dream when i had seen gary barlow song video in 1996 that i would one day sing it for someone whom i love the most! So i counted the years and i still didn't find anyone suitable! Perhaps i imagine that i sang it in some king's court to impress some queen!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

bellbottom said:


> What do you think about my english accent singing pronounciation?


*pronunication


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

bellbottom said:


> And women foreigners sing very badly, very bad concentration, emotionless!


Oh, I don't know. I think Kylie Minogue, Madonna and Joyce DiDonato sing pretty well. I know that Kylie and Madonna may not be to everyone's tastes but they are foreign and women!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't remember madonna's voice singing and neither can't hear how kylie minogue sings.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

bellbottom said:


> I can't remember madonna's voice singing and neither can't hear how kylie minogue sings.


You mean you can search for Joyce on Youtube but not Kylie or Madonna?

Madge: 



Kylie:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry, completely forgetting one of my favourite foreigners, Stina Nordenstam.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Madonna is an ummph singer undertone, kylie minogue is known for humming rather than singing, joyce didonato i hear artistic singing (1910) whims and stina nordenstam seems like just learnt english!

Or was madonna an under-developed heredity opera singer of italia and kylie minogue could sing higher notes sounds not good for australian opera post-byzantine era. And they deliberately sang bad notes songs perhaps given by their producers for luring modern generations merchandising! But madonna had big career! 
I tried to find many women singers of MTV 1990s to 2000. Many are there but their voices still not perfect most of them simple pop artists!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

bellbottom said:


> Madonna is an ummph singer undertone, kylie minogue is known for humming rather than singing, joyce didonato i hear artistic singing (1910) whims and stina nordenstam seems like just learnt english!
> 
> Or was madonna an under-developed heredity opera singer of italia and kylie minogue could sing higher notes sounds worst for australian opera post-byzantine era. And they deliberately sang bad notes songs perhaps given by their producers for luring modern generations merchandising! But madonna had big career!
> I tried to find many women singers of MTV 1990s to 2000. Many are there but their voices still not perfect most of them simple pop artists!


I'm sorry. I thought this was a discussion about non- classical music?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

yess you could lament it as non-classical too. But what about my voice singing pronunciation english, i thought my voice could mesmerize hypnotize the audience. But it seems nothing has happened! I do not worry about my music instruments playing abilities i would eventually learn as time passes by. But if you could point out negatives in my singing style, i could work to improve in my mind!
Funny in my imaginations when i sing i hear my voice as brilliant but when i hear it playback i hear soft note!


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

What is your obsession with this god-awful electro pop artist?

David Bowie's_ Let's Dance_ - 1983
Falco - _Junge Roemer_ - 1984

What an enormous shock.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

bellbottom said:


> yess you could lament it as non-classical too. But what about my voice singing pronunciation english, i thought my voice could mesmerize hypnotize the audience. But it seems nothing has happened! I do not worry about my music instruments playing abilities i would eventually learn as time passes by. But if you could point out negatives in my singing style, i could work to improve in my mind!
> Funny in my imaginations when i sing i hear my voice as brilliant but when i hear it playback i hear soft note!


I don't get it...which voice? Are you Falco or Kumar Sanu?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

This is the song that i want your suggestions for.... 




And i haven't heard of any david bowie, just saw his name once in rolling stone magazine. As for falco 's junge roemer, you say its electro-pop of 1980s, but i think its a old aristocratic version of a medley music.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

bellbottom said:


> As for falco 's junge roemer, you say its electro-pop of 1980s, but i think its a old aristocratic version of a medley music.


I didn't say this. This is not such a long thread that you can't keep track of who says what, surely?

As for your voice, I'm afraid I could barely hear it above your air-con fan. Sorry.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyway i didn't sang it for you, if you didn't liked it somebody else might had heard it. And even if you liked it then i think its good. 
And how can i answer replies to two or more persons. So you should understand.
Whereas my obsession grew with this song....




Otherwise i had so many better things to do!
I forgot the signature trademark of Herr Mozart implied by johannes holzel...you know raising his arms and falling to the sides. But you know i don't copy anyone.

Now i sometimes think that i've become such an accomplished singer that i can sing any english ballad song of the world, but just since childhood days i always try singing this song... 



 but i never could. I could never sing the change of the high to low then again high notes, so i have tried singing let me count a millioneth times, but still imperfect. But still i like it very much.

I know your eyes in the morning sun
I feel you touch me in the pouring rain
And the moment that you wander far from me
I wanna feel you in my arms again
And you come to me on a summer breeze
Keep me warm in your love and then softly leave
And it's me you need to show
Chorus:
How deep is your love
I really need to learn
Cause were living in a world of fools
Breaking us down
When they all should let us be
We belong to you and me
I believe in you
You know the door to my very soul
Youre the light in my deepest darkest hour
Youre my saviour when I fall
And you may not think
I care for you
When you know down inside
That I really do
And it's me you need to show

Perhaps my voice was not made for it.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

sani dha pa ma
rock iz on
as it proud es comes
iz flaut ets (music)flunk
steeps in my heart of flint
as i understand thus mere a frau
and is a melody just a sin
as a cochie comes in da elektric summer
and its gathers in prompt my ears
just as marked' a das in the merit brass
and it becomes more n' more exceptionally weird

You come from the holy land?
you come from tomorrow land?
you come from the madhouse land?
no matter you come from any any any kind of land...
and you have western zinsa, another western zinsa
and another western zinsa zinsa zinsa!
yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh 
frank sinatra says
and you have western zinsa, another western zinsa
amd another western zinsa zinsa zinsa!

rocka neo rockers (3)
you got rockers felt like robert kennedy
you knew james bond and mhd ali
and you got frank sinatra as a classic cult
and devour deli kinda a proper
you can rockon' high whenever you have got your money
stround on strain on mercin zen
you got a bad feeling that a jumpin jack fram
when your family comes buy a brand new present...

You say you are from the holy land?
you say you come from tomorrow land?
you are from the madhouse land?
no matter you come from any any any kind of land...
and you have western zinsa, and another western zinsa
and another western zinsa zinsa zinsa!
yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh 
frank sinatra says
and you have western zinsa, and another western zinsa
and another western zinsa zinsa zinsa!

rocka, neo rockers (3)
Any kind of land.....yeeeeeeh!
dhent dhent teeeh
thiiiiiissssss!

I like to do english theatrical acting expressions too, i had practised so many times in front of mirror rehearsed before making my song videos presentations. But in tension of doing vocals and also the lyrics pronunciation the music too...! i forgot to do expressions as in amusing theatricals like johannes holzel is far more expert even before he started his music career! I like the most 'der komissar' expressions the most, but how can i a single man could handle all the things!

Perhaps in imaginations i could have danced as well too in manner des westen!





By courtesy of 
My Theater auf der Wieden (small & private)


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Somebody wake me up, I'm in a nightmare!!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

And its needless to ask but what about this song i sing it with my heart....Music of the Night.






Are its pronunciations and singing correct? If you hear properly my voice reveberates with the songs' music!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I was practising singing falco's manner des westens and i find that as johannes holzel singing goes from low to mid-high notes. While my voice singing goes from mid-high to low notes such that i sing music in reverse scale. So imagining johannes holzel and me singing at once, i feel that i am giving him subsequent additional notes where he misses. Perhaps this singing is called english classical singing(just as in hindustani classical like saaaaaaaaah saaaaaah ni sa dha pa...) where the voice rises above and continues in the same pitch with mere differentiating scales.

I also was imagining if i could give my voice to Mozart: Don Giovanni, K 527 - Act 2: Commendatore





And make it more melodious such as to mesmerize hypnotise the audience. It gives me pleasures of singing. And it requires just some bit more confidence.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Derr kommissar






And my singing...


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I find another version of manner des westens very cool. In this song the prehistoric music of like- post medieval renaissance byzantine era 800 a.d. would had been is showcased. Here the musicians try to re-create a popular tune with two pianos like if mozart musicians had created if they were in modern world. The medieval christian theme is very good to hear continuous tone. The chorus is sa sa ni pa ni sa dha, dha ma pa sa, dhi ni pa ni sa and the medieval tune accompanies very well sa ni sa dhi mi pa pa ni sa sa sa ni ni sa....






( 



 )

And the people in the audience still like it. Wonder in medieval times did the musicians perfected the exact tunes!!! Like a scottish band!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Petwhac said:


> Somebody wake me up, I'm in a nightmare!!


This is reality. Go back to sleep.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Since i have already been travelled this far, so in my imaginations i was wondering if i could had made a career in music! You know the stage performances of like of star singers in front of millions and millions crowds! If i had the opportunity to perform on stage singing song 'manner des westen'. Suppose the musicians would had arrived and musicians speakers all well set in. And i had come on the stage it would had made me shivers! All the thoughts running through my mind, like would the musicians correspond to what i sing or i looked back at half the completion of my song and found that they had already ran away! Falco musicians probably would had aged by now! Now i didn't even knew german nor austrian! I had probably now had to choose if i wanted to sing my melody voice in amplified or do i need to sing it in higher english pronunciation sacrifycing the melody! Then i looked straight at the crowd i thought noone would come! But here there were so many people till far i can see. I thought they would dress all colorfull dresses but they all wear black so their white skin got enhanced in my eyes! There were 30% women in the crowd and i got distracted with them! But when the music started i just couldn't believe that i had to sing! So i went for the melody and found my voice revebrating in the arena. But i found my nervousness gasping for my own breathe! And from beginning i thought the crowd would cheer me but not a single noise! Then till i finished then too there was no cheer! White skin foreigners crowd have so much patience and cool minded. And i done my hairs, i did all my makeup, and i worn a nice dress!
The next day even the women in the audience ran away saying i was indirectly eve-teasing with them!




And all this far i came to make people hear my singing!!!
I can't imagine how people could bear to hear in the past some singers and cheered them as well!
So they did their bits and pieces, sold their albums and then people came to know about them cheered them?
Anyway nothing in life is difficult really!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

screenshot tool

Seems to me that johannes holzel was too a heirarchy reflection of herr mozart!


free screenshot


imgurl


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Incredible soothing music!!!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I like this symphony of rock me amadeus music...! I was imagining if i was able to sing it well like falco?






In other words, is this science of music even reproducible again?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

This may sound stupid, but just had a dream in which spirits told me that when i was 18 year old i was once reckoned as handsomest guy. Such that two good looking white foreigner girls (non-indian) of my age knew about me even before i was on the internet. And came to meet me! While i didn't even knew i was good looking as no one in india told me! Nowdays as i see college young boys n' girls, i feel that my young days are gone! And i feel bad in life.

So i saw into my mind visions that after some years i saw my own music videos and felt amused that once i was young!

(the rest is just mismanaged construction and illogical continuation in life)


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

bellbottom said:


> screenshot tool


When I saw this photo, my first thought was "Not another guy who thinks he's the new Mozart". 
Over the years, too many have made the claim and failed to deliver...but then I saw your Falco video. 



What can I say other than "Wow". It's hard to argue when the proof is right in front of me.
The word that comes to my mind is "Unique". The other videos were surprising as well. I didn't realise that you were a multi-instrumentalist.
I have to ask. Are you formally trained or is it a natural gift?
I assumed (maybe you mentioned it) that you're in Mumbai - so I'm guessing you're associated with the Symphony Orchestra of India which I found out is located there.

I doubt that many people could say that it didn't make some kind of an impression on them.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Well i think if i had learnt in music classes then perhaps i could had minimized the errors learning new things and becoming more adept like professionals musicians! (but in music classes one cannot learn all basic music instruments!) . Some days back i saw the professional flute at music shop and tried playing it. And i felt really tough the buttons varying scales produced different tunes than indian flute.






I like to refer emmanuel pahud tunes and music.

Then i even tried playing Ritmuller piano. Its music scales are cool.
http://www.ritmullerusa.com/new-models-grand.html

Now i feel casio playing is infact very easy...but when on piano the keys scales seem like unending! My right hand little finger and fourth finger are still in some ache. The keys too seem somewhat stiff. But the combination melodrama music is good to hear!

Perhaps some day if i meet emmanuel pahud or perhaps maurizio pollini, then when they would play their technique so i won't be able to say anything. Perhaps i could play corresponding tunes! So i think musicians can't play each other tunes and techniques.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

In these two falco songs manners des westens concert version and rock me amadeus concert version, there are vocals of other band members too who give assistance while johannes holzel like chorus background singing. Funny their voices pitch are like girls singing the mid high chorus cherubic voices different than johanes holzel. So its sounds cool when performing!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I was imagining if one day i am given the opportunity to perform a piano version of 'rock me amadeus' symphony with falco symphony musicians then it would be my dream come true.






http://www.hooked-on-music.de/CD-Reviews2/Falco/Symphonic.html

I would like to perform my piano music scales on a Ritmuller piano and would perhaps like to give a cool Herr Mozart alike tunes in front of a bigger audience!

It would then be my one and only, but exceptional performance.


jpg images


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

bellbottom said:


> I was imagining if one day i am given the opportunity to perform a piano version of 'rock me amadeus' symphony with falco symphony musicians then it would be my dream come true.


You should send them your audition tape.





Then show them this so they know that you have more than one skill.





Give them this as well. It'll show them how musically diverse you are.





Chase your dream!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I found a nice flute theme...


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Play it and put it on Youtube!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I listened to you and did sent my music presentations videos to Mr Thomas Rabitsch 
Music Production 
Recording Studios 
Wilhelminenstraße 156 
A-1160 Wien

He is seen also as a casio player in some 1984 falco johannes holzel music videos.
Then after a week i received a reply that i won't be getting any dreamy opportunity to perform piano rock me amadeus with falco symphony musicians.

Then i used my minds memories that i had infact met mr thomas rabitsch at his recording music editing studio. It was posh, nice perfume in the air and just as in the image but with modern day instruments cluster.


print screen windows 7

He again sits with his casio and he asked me to play some scales. There i felt language problem. But he didn't told me if he liked my casio presentations. He just tried telling me that you don't know casio in depth music and had much to learn. So i had to return home to india in dissappointment.

I wanted to meet falco orchestra other musicians as well but they were not there!! I met mr thomas rabitsch only twice in memories!


photo hosting sites

Sometimes in the morning at 9 am some two to three musicians i had seen making visit to this place...! There the floor is made of wood and is very cold. Moving out the premises i felt very boring and lonely!!


screenshot software

I again checked my mind memories and i find that i never played any rock me amadeus piano symphony with falco musicians. As there are already so many talented musicians! So my dreams remains a dream only!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

bellbottom said:


> I listened to you and did sent my music presentations videos to Mr Thomas Rabitsch
> Music Production
> Recording Studios
> Wilhelminenstraße 156
> ...


I think that I speak/type on everyone's behalf when I say that this has been a shock. Who knew that an orchestra playing Austrian 80s pop would be so fussy. Never mind, you're not the first artist to be unappreciated in your own time.



bellbottom said:


> Then i used my minds memories that i had infact met mr thomas rabitsch at his recording music editing studio. It was posh, nice perfume in the air and just as in the image but with modern day instruments cluster.
> 
> He again sits with his casio and he asked me to play some scales. There i felt language problem. But he didn't told me if he liked my casio presentations. He just tried telling me that you don't know casio in depth music and had much to learn. So i had to return home to india in dissappointment.


...nothing worse than failing a job interview during a _mind memory._


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Its ok, i'll still be continuing to study music and learning new piano compositions! I have theatre of the world!!!


----------

